# Recommend a good quality camera bag?



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi folks. Bought a Canon 500D a couple of months ago, I got a bag with it (one of Jessops own) which is ok for storage but isn't great quality! I'm after a good case that holds the camera and perhaps another lense with a couple of handy pockets, shoulder strap etc.

Any suggestions please?

Thanks


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203625 perhaps?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

SBerlyn said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203625 perhaps?


Thanks mate, but thats a bit bigger than I'm after, cheers.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Lowepro do some awesome ones, have a look on google for them they do all size and shapes to suit all kinds of cameras and gear.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

nick3814 said:


> Thanks mate, but thats a bit bigger than I'm after, cheers.


couple of more lenses and a flashgun and you won't be saying that :lol:

seriously, get a bag that is bigger than you think you need, because in the future you will get some extra gear.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> couple of more lenses and a flashgun and you won't be saying that :lol:
> 
> seriously, get a bag that is bigger than you think you need, because in the future you will get some extra gear.


Seconded. You'l save money in the long run by getting a bag slightly too big now. I've recently bought a Kata one, can't remember the model but its a superb bag.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

not sure where your'e based but it's Focus On Imaging this weekend..

http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

if your after something quite stylish and well made look at the Crumpler series, a bit pricey but they do a huge range of sizes and cater for this new fad 'college' bag style camera bags.

if your after a hardcase or backpack style (just to be futureproof for hundreds of years) then the Kata gear is pretty good

I own a jimmy crumpler case and i like it for its odd shape giving loads of space for odd bits like lens cloths and filters! it holds my 50d with 18-55 and a 55-250 happily with all my leads. if your thinking of taking photos of cars i recommend a circular polariser! takes away reflections and shine wherever you want to remove it!

this site might help

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/bags/c2007


----------



## AdrianW (Sep 17, 2010)

Second the lowepro bag ..i have one for my 30D ..great bag lots of pockets and a hidden rain cover ..:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

MARKETMAN said:


> not sure where your'e based but it's Focus On Imaging this weekend..
> 
> http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/


Thanks for that, up in the northeast I'm afraid and working this weekend, nevermind would have been interested in going.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlackFerret said:


> if your after something quite stylish and well made look at the Crumpler series, a bit pricey but they do a huge range of sizes and cater for this new fad 'college' bag style camera bags.
> 
> if your after a hardcase or backpack style (just to be futureproof for hundreds of years) then the Kata gear is pretty good
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb::thumb: liking the look of crumplers


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Lowepro's service is excellent. The catch broke on my Stealth 650 and I called them up; they sent that out for free and a replacement set of dividers for my Fastpack 200 for a small fee. Impressed? Yes. Unbureacratic and functional, can't ask for much more...

Yes, the 650 is pretty big and yes, it is always full now. The 200 is rarely used ATM, I need to rearrange it to fit the 80-400.
I started with a D-Res40, then got a Stealth 200 and upgraded that to a 650 a couple of years ago. The 650 is no longer big enough and will be replaced at some point soon, probably with a Vertex 200.

Bret


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick
have a look at Jessops website, they have a few bags ( Lowepro ) reduced, these are great bags, I have the AW 400 and its the dogs danglies 

Just reserve at store and pick it up, when you add to your basket at the checkout use the code

*bags&cases10*

and they will knock a further 10% off


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know, its the look of the Lowepro stuff, not too keen! What do we think of Tamrac, I'm liking this one,

http://www.tamrac.com/5767.htm

any experience of these chaps?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lowepro or Tamrac for me. Both brands are of a high quality and Tamrac is better value. However if your feeling flush Billingham bags :argie:

I have a massive Tamrac Rucksack that carries most of my gear and have this in the boot of the car then if i need to go for a bit of a walk for a shot I have a shoulder bag with me (got a few Lowepro and Nikon ones depending on what size i need) and put a few bits that I will definitely need. And have to say the Tamrac bag is very durable for the price but the Lowepro bags have lasted very very well, been everywhere, scuffed about and they have protected my gear very very well :thumb:


----------



## steejk (Feb 7, 2011)

Ive got a crumpler - great quality and doesn't look too much like a camera bag!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowepro over the Tamrac personally,
Nearly been tempted by crumpler a few times but dont seam to have as many features as others but love my macbook pro bag.


----------

